# First Reported Lemon Lawsuit Filed Against Tesla



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Why is this even news? Every car manufacture has one or two lemons in a batch.

Shoot, if they just refund his money they can sell it for more than it originally sold for the way they are zipping out the door. Can't imagine why that didn't already happen unless this guy is just trying to gain notoriety.


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

This could get interesting. Tesla is the wrong company to try and scam.

http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/when-life-gives-you-lemons



> Another issue was that the car's fuse blew on numerous occasions. Each time, our engineers explored all possible explanations and were never able to find anything wrong with the car. Still, just to be sure, we replaced several parts that could have been related to the alleged problem – all at no expense to the customer. When the fuse kept blowing despite the new parts, and faced with no diagnosis showing anything wrong with the car, the engineers were moved to consider the possibility that the fuse had been tampered with. After investigating, they determined that the car's front trunk had been opened immediately before the fuse failure on each of these occasions. (The fuse is accessed through the front trunk.) Ultimately, Tesla service applied non-tamper tape to the fuse switch. From that point on, the fuse performed flawlessly.
> It's also of interest to note that this particular lawyer filed a lemon law suit against Volvo in February last year – on behalf of the very same client.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

JRP3 said:


> This could get interesting. Tesla is the wrong company to try and scam.
> 
> http://www.teslamotors.com/blog/when-life-gives-you-lemons


The guy at Tesla who decided that all of the cars should have a built in data-logger should get (or should already have been given) a massive bonus.

Top Gear, New York Times, Mr Lemon.....
And who knows how many more finding egg on their faces when Tesla can simply download the data


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

I wounder how much stock he shorted.


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

Duncan said:


> The guy at Tesla who decided that all of the cars should have a built in data-logger should get (or should already have been given) a massive bonus.


 The guy who decided that logging how often the trunk is opened on every car ...needs to get a life !


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Since he might have saved Tesla a lot of money and allowed them to win a law suit, I'd say not only does he have a life, he probably has a good paying job as well.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Karter2 said:


> The guy who decided that logging how often the trunk is opened on every car ...needs to get a life !


I would sort of agree with this - but I think (hope) that it came free when data-logging all of the other "more important - but not this time" parameters

In my past life as a quality manager I loved all of the little details - the devil (and the best improvement ideas) is in the details


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

JRP3 said:


> Since he might have saved Tesla a lot of money and allowed them to win a law suit, I'd say not only does he have a life, he probably has a good paying job as well.


 Have they won the suit ?
They may have "fixed " the fuse problem, but i didnt see anything to confirm the suit had been resolved.



> ...We are continuing our efforts to work with the customer and are happy to address any legitimate concerns he has about his Model S


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Karter2 said:


> Have they won the suit ?
> They may have "fixed " the fuse problem, but i didnt see anything to confirm the suit had been resolved.


But even in an American court it is helpful to have some nice background evidence of skulduggery to go with some nice un-witnessed unrepeatable faults


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Karter2 said:


> Have they won the suit ?
> They may have "fixed " the fuse problem, but i didnt see anything to confirm the suit had been resolved.


I said "might", since it's on going. The main point is that monitoring what may have seemed like an irrelevant function may end up saving their asses.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

aeroscott said:


> I wounder how much stock he shorted.


 
Oooh, if they can prove THAT then someone's gonna spend time as a bee-atch in a place with metal doors.... 

Really, I am hoping that the Lawyer spends more time in the slammer than the guy who filed the complaint. THAT would be Justice.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Karter2 said:


> Have they won the suit ?
> They may have "fixed " the fuse problem, but i didnt see anything to confirm the suit had been resolved.


I predict the suit will resolve shortly, and may spawn a rather impressive counter-suit.


----------

